# Hunting Boats



## Duckhawk (Dec 19, 2009)

If ya'll don't mind, I would like to see some pics of your duck boats! So let's see what you got......


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll try and get some up of mine tomorrow.  It's a poor mans boat.  The camo and blind are completely "homemade."  I'm proud of it though and it's got a lot of blood stains on it!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Excel 1751 SWEV with a 35hp Mud Buddy.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

That's one of them rich mans boats right there.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 19, 2009)

here is mine ,, 14 ft sears and roebuck . 25  big johnson lol  duck killin machine ..lol ,,   wish i had bigger and better, but  this will get the job done .


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 19, 2009)

that is one sweet ride  there up top.. that looks brandnew ....i d love to have one just like  it .......


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> here is mine ,, 14 ft sears and roebuck . 25  big johnson lol  duck killin machine ..lol ,,   wish i had bigger and better, but  this will get the job done .



Dang right it'll get the job done!  Very nice.  Like the decoy holders.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 19, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> here is mine ,, 14 ft sears and roebuck . 25  big johnson lol  duck killin machine ..lol ,,   wish i had bigger and better, but  this will get the job done .



nice ride!!!!! you dont need bigger and better, I promise


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 20, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> That's one of them rich mans boats right there.  Probably a lot of store bought ducks shot out of that ride!



not a rich mans boat, just a man who knows what a ruddy duck is boat.


----------



## Sling (Dec 20, 2009)

1994 Fisher 1542. I have a quackgrass blind I use sometimes.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 20, 2009)

jerkbait said:


> not a rich mans boat, just a man who knows what a ruddy duck is boat.
> 
> :d



lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 20, 2009)

brittonl said:


> War Eagle 1860 w 90hp ETEC
> 
> Nothin fancey, but she gets us around!




Good lookin boat!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 20, 2009)

Xpress 1650 with 25hp four stroke.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 20, 2009)

brittonl said:


> War Eagle 1860 w 90hp ETEC
> 
> Nothin fancey, but she gets us around!



You cant hide money


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 20, 2009)

G3 18-60 45 hp MB


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> G3 18-60 45 hp MB



What a pile!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2009)

Kevina and Blue Iron offered this boat recently:


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 21, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Kevina and Blue Iron offered this boat recently:


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 21, 2009)

brittonl said:


> War Eagle 1860 w 90hp ETEC
> 
> Nothin fancey, but she gets us around!





What was yall doin in that pic?  Goin campin for 2 weeks????


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 21, 2009)

Gaducker I could be your decoy tech while smhelton is running around on you.


----------



## gpwoodduck (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gatortrax w/MB Blind*

Blind up photo is the blind on another boat.  Blind folded and ready to travel.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 21, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Gaducker I could be your decoy tech while smhelton is running around on you.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh me??  You can run a few long lines for us,  its an 18-60 the more the merrier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Theres plenty of room.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 24, 2009)

little shoreline grass and you cant find it! Put the top on and your gone. Not really necessary for divers though.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a fine Silverback......Hope you put him on the wall (or in a Roasting pot)....

Nice rig!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 25, 2009)

Got three there now...two drakes and a hen...cant wait to get them back!!!


----------



## mello_collins (Dec 25, 2009)

home built boat and blind


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 26, 2009)

mello,
That boat looks great.
Here is mine, Gatortrax 18x44 with a 31Hyper


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 27, 2009)

Lee, You still driving that pile?   

Whenever you decide I am good enough to hunt with again, I want to take a ride up a creek near you.

Thats a fine boat brother!

mello, I love yours.  That would come in very handy this year with all the water.  I limp by with my Gheenoe but it gets me most of the places I need to go.  Waders do the rest.


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 28, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> Lee, You still driving that pile?
> 
> Whenever you decide I am good enough to hunt with again, I want to take a ride up a creek near you.
> 
> ...




I wish I was still driving it. Poor thing has only been on the water twice this season so far. I think it is developing an identity crisis


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 28, 2009)

here's mine w/ blind


----------



## Da Butcher (Dec 28, 2009)

*boat*

mine w/out blind on


----------



## quacksmacker03 (Jan 10, 2010)

16 ft landau with avery quick set blind. Nothing fancy but gets the job done.


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are two pix of my boat. Not fancy but gets the job done.


Here is a link of the project

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=394409&highlight=


----------



## art_gasses (Jan 15, 2010)

*Boat*

15x44 Southern Duck Boat with 23 hp Hyperdrive


----------



## kenway (Jan 15, 2010)

these are some nice boats im thinking of getting rid of mine if anyone intrested pm me its a 2009 tracker grizzly 1648 with 2009 fourstroke 25hp mercury max4 addition flyway motor nice boat.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 15, 2010)

1648v weldbuilt with 25hp evinrude. It gets the job done and has blood stains. Still working on the camo paint job... Looking for a 40hp motor and adding float pods.

old photo:


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 15, 2010)

shes good for about an hour out in the water before the water really starts comin in, but heck with woodies your only out there half hour tops!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 15, 2010)

Quacksmacker that boat looks familiar. I think I ran into you at the river opening morning...


----------

